# Algonquin Park, Canada



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2014)

I spend a lot of time here in the spring, summer, and fall. This is canoeing and camping paradise... What's your favourite photos of the park?

Otterslide Creek
Cedar Lake
Grand Lake
Barron River panorama


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

It's beautiful. Great shots Don. I especially like the first one.


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I spend a lot of time here in the spring, summer, and fall. This is canoeing and camping paradise... What's your favourite photos of the park?
> 
> Otterslide Creek
> Cedar Lake
> ...



THOUSAND THANKS, Sir, Dear Don.
Wow---Your Great Photos that make me have a sweet dreams again----Yes, Sir, One day in the near future, I will be there.
Surapon

http://www.algonquinpark.on.ca/


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2014)

Click said:


> It's beautiful. Great shots Don. I especially like the first one.


The first one was shot with a 2 megapixel p/s camera.... I think it is the nicest picture I have ever taken, as it reminds me of two hours paddling though that creek with those fall colours. It was nirvana....


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

I love kayaking and camping, it's a place for me. I have to go there one day.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the first image ... a bit of the boat/canoe adds nicely to the composition.


----------



## shawnmagoon (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi there, excellent pictures of wild animals captured to perfection. I always loved being in Algonquin provincial park and staying in Algonquin eco lodge where I had this opportunity watching all these wild animals in action. I stayed in the park for few getting engaged in adventure activities and wild life watching. I think this park has got something for everyone whether it be wild life enthusiast or adventure loving person or a photographer.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 28, 2014)

I envy you for both the photos and the opportunity.

Jim


----------

